# Paintless Dent Repair (PDR)



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I was stood there watching her load her child into the back of her car as she moved her fat **** in between her car and car door, bent forward to buckle the kid in and 'dink' . . . . "ooops sorry!"

It's the smallest of dents, circular, about 15mm x 3mm, centre door panel, it did not break the paintwork. Can anyone recommend a PDR specialist in / near Liverpool?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Annoying! I was once sat in my car when a chap pulled up next to me reeeally close on his driver's side (my passenger's side).

I looked him dead in the eye as he opened his door and he still f*cking hit his door on mine!

People suck!

Hope you get it sorted mate.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

People just don't care, if you weren't there she'd have drove of as well the c*w.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> People just don't care, if you weren't there she'd have drove of as well the c*w.
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Indeed . . . and I wonder how many cars in how many supermarket car parks she's done!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, but it doesn't matter does it, it's just a car...


Is likely what she'd say if challenged on it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

